# Battlefield 3-DLCs auf der GDC 2012 enthüllt - "Close Quarters", "Armored Kill" und "End Game" + Video



## TheKhoaNguyen (7. März 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3-DLCs auf der GDC 2012 enthüllt - "Close Quarters", "Armored Kill" und "End Game" + Video* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3-DLCs auf der GDC 2012 enthüllt - "Close Quarters", "Armored Kill" und "End Game" + Video


----------



## Pseudo4aktiv (7. März 2012)

vorwort: ich hasse negativ laberer, aber... enge räume, hochhaus dach, das ist doch eher das COD gebiet und bin mir nicht sicher ob das gefallen wird, werden wir sehen!


----------



## abe15 (7. März 2012)

Da ist grad noch ein Video von MoH drin


----------



## Nightstorm80 (7. März 2012)

@Pseudo4aktiv
Das passt doch wunderbar, kostenpflichtige zusätzliche Maps gabs bisher auch nur bei CoD.


----------



## Cicero (7. März 2012)

Pseudo4aktiv schrieb:


> ...das ist doch eher das COD gebiet ...


 
War auch mein erster Gedanke... Aber solange es sich noch die Waagschale hält und weitläufigere Maps dazukommen.


----------



## chbdiablo (7. März 2012)

Ganz toller BF3 DLC.
Das beste ist ja, dass er nur für 2-16 Spieler seind wird (laut BF3 Homepage). Daraus schließe ich, dass das reine Deathmatch Karten werden.


----------



## Dondor (7. März 2012)

nice wird auch mal Zeit für was neues... würden sie nun noch custom mapszulassen wäre es noch besser und abwechslungsreicher


----------



## DiePoente (7. März 2012)

Dondor schrieb:


> nice wird auch mal Zeit für was neues... würden sie nun noch custom mapszulassen wäre es noch besser und abwechslungsreicher


 Hoffen wir, dass es Schnee oder Dschungelmaps werden, solche "trockenen" Maps wie im Hauptspiel werden irgendwann optisch etwas langweilig. Oder wenigstens Wettereffekte einbauen. Und Tag und Nacht maps. Das wär toll.


----------



## B3stie (7. März 2012)

Ich bin etwas enttäuscht, ich habe auf BF 2143, als DLC oder ein WW2 Szenario gehofft, 3 neue DLCs finde ich jetzt was lame!


----------



## Sirius89 (7. März 2012)

Meh.
Bin fertig mit dem Rotzspiel.Ich warte auf Planetside 2 und schau mir das mal genauer an.


----------



## wickedinsane (7. März 2012)

MW lässt grüßen - das was ich zu Close Quarters (der Name impliziert ja schon Nahkampf) gesehen habe, lässt mich absolut kalt! Diesen DLC werde ich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auslassen und auf Armored Kill warten. Hoffentlich entspricht dies dann endlich dem was ich von Anfang an von BF3 erwartet habe!


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (7. März 2012)

Heult doch nicht rum, wenn euch Close Quarters nicht gefällt kauft es euch nicht und wartet auf Armored Kill. Zwingt euch ja keiner das zu kaufen. Außedem waren die DICE DLC bis jetzt bei Preis/Leistung echt in Ordnung. 15 € für 4 (Teils große) Karten, neue Fahrzeuge und Waffen find ich (vergleichsweiße) fair.


----------



## wind1945 (7. März 2012)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Heult doch nicht rum, wenn euch Close Quarters nicht gefällt kauft es euch nicht und wartet auf Armored Kill. Zwingt euch ja keiner das zu kaufen. Außedem waren die DICE DLC bis jetzt bei Preis/Leistung echt in Ordnung. 15 € für 4 (Teils große) Karten, neue Fahrzeuge und Waffen find ich (vergleichsweiße) fair.


 
Interessante Einstellung. . .

Früher gab es die Maps für lulu hinter her geschoben wurden. Ich kaufe mir den DLC-Schrott nicht. Das was ich habe reicht mir und ICH denke besser wird es mit den DLCs auch nicht. Bei BFBC2 haben die doch auch unmengen von Maps zur Verfügung gestellt und nichts verlangt.

Gruß

PS: Die Preisleistung ist eine Katastrophe siehe meine Äußerung.


----------



## Olsen84 (7. März 2012)

Mimimi.... entwickelt eure Spiele selbst, dann läuft das. Alternativ kann ich das unbekannte Land hinter dem Fenster empfehlen.


----------



## dangee (7. März 2012)

bf3fanboy schrieb:


> haha, FAIL!!! wie kann DICE das bringen??wer will CQC??BF3 ist ein reines CQC game, selbst auf caspian border steht mann sich doch auf den hacken
> Dann der Panzer dingens??haben sie aus BF2 nix gelernt??Armored Fury war der größte flop im BF sortiment!!
> Naja...gut so, kann ich weiter auf das game verzichten :-p


 
was willst du uns damit sagen?
infanterielastig? Scheiße, das Spiel hat schon jetzt nichts anderes
Fahrzeuglastig? Scheiße, war schon immer schlecht.

Was soll das? Troll...


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (7. März 2012)

wind1945 schrieb:


> Interessante Einstellung. . .
> 
> Früher gab es die Maps für lulu hinter her geschoben wurden. Ich kaufe mir den DLC-Schrott nicht. Das was ich habe reicht mir und ICH denke besser wird es mit den DLCs auch nicht. Bei BFBC2 haben die doch auch unmengen von Maps zur Verfügung gestellt und nichts verlangt.
> 
> ...


 
Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie teuer BF 1942 Road to Rome bzw. Secret Weapons of WWII oder die 3 BF 2 Addons gekostet haben, aber für nen Apfel und nen Ei gabs die auch nicht, nur weil die jetzt DLC statt Addon heißen, ist das jetzt schlecht? DLC haben (auch z.T. zurecht) einen zu schlechten ruf. Klar kostenlos wär besser aber im vergelich zu z.B. CoD bekommt man für die 15€ echt was für den Preis. Und zu BFBC2: "neue" maps? zunächt kamen nur neue modi auf alten maps und erst spät kamen echte neue maps und wer sagt denn das sowas nicht noch kommt? es kommen halt erstmal 3 addons aka dlcs mit neuen Maps + Waffen etc.


----------



## PostalDude83 (7. März 2012)

@Nilson dennoch sind 15€ für vier Maps zu viel.


----------



## Famer555 (7. März 2012)

Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich die 12 Karten zum Preis von ca. 45 Euro kaufen...


----------



## Eiche (7. März 2012)

nochmal das video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Neq7LFDJxNg
PS: musst ins forum gehen mit "alle kommentare"....


----------



## yodotodo (7. März 2012)

Wo ist das Video?


----------



## Zocker134 (7. März 2012)

Wann das alles für insgesamt 15 € angeboten wird, würd ich es sogar kaufen.
Aber wenn die alle einzel irgendwie verkauft werden, dann können die es vergessen.


----------



## Cicero (7. März 2012)

PostalDude83 schrieb:


> @Nilson dennoch sind 15€ für vier Maps zu viel.


 
Du musst sie ja auch nicht kaufen.... ein Porsche ist mir auch zu teuer, deshalb fahre ich keinen...

Persönlich finde ich die Preise eigentlich gerechtfertigt, wenn man bedenkt, was davon alles bezahlt werden muss.


----------



## Nesquick_John (7. März 2012)

close quaters -> ohne mich


----------



## Savro (7. März 2012)

Cicero schrieb:


> Du musst sie ja auch nicht kaufen.... ein Porsche ist mir auch zu teuer, deshalb fahre ich keinen...
> 
> Persönlich finde ich die Preise eigentlich gerechtfertigt, wenn man bedenkt, was davon alles bezahlt werden muss.


 
Was für eine Vergleich, da muss man sich doch fragen...naja.


----------



## vOluntaz (7. März 2012)

Boah regen mich diese "DLC Abzocke"-, "DICE soll erstma das, das, das, das und das fixen bevor ich auch nurnoch eine Minute zocke"-Laberer auf. Könnt ihr eigentlich auch noch was anderes außer nörgeln?

Ich freue mich auf die DLCs. Kein Plan ob bzw. welche ich mir davon zulegen werde, aber davor ich auch nur ein negatives bzw. positives Wort zu den DLCs abgebe warte ich auf Gameplay, mehr Infos, den Preis usw.


----------



## Khaos (7. März 2012)

vOluntaz schrieb:


> Boah regen mich diese "DLC Abzocke"-, "DICE soll erstma das, das, das, das und das fixen bevor ich auch nurnoch eine Minute zocke"-Laberer auf. Könnt ihr eigentlich auch noch was anderes außer nörgeln?
> 
> Ich freue mich auf die DLCs. Kein Plan ob bzw. welche ich mir davon zulegen werde, aber davor ich auch nur ein negatives bzw. positives Wort zu den DLCs abgebe warte ich auf Gameplay, mehr Infos, den Preis usw.


 
+1...


----------



## ssc235 (7. März 2012)

Was???!!!!!! Keine neuen Waffen???? WTF!!! Na zumindest Close Quarters wer ich mir holen. Ich bin eher ein Fan von Infanteriegefechte.


----------



## haymon (7. März 2012)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Mimimi.... entwickelt eure Spiele selbst, dann läuft das. Alternativ kann ich das unbekannte Land hinter dem Fenster empfehlen.



...genial!


----------



## wind1945 (7. März 2012)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie teuer BF 1942 Road to Rome bzw. Secret Weapons of WWII oder die 3 BF 2 Addons gekostet haben, aber für nen Apfel und nen Ei gabs die auch nicht, nur weil die jetzt DLC statt Addon heißen, ist das jetzt schlecht? DLC haben (auch z.T. zurecht) einen zu schlechten ruf. Klar kostenlos wär besser aber im vergelich zu z.B. CoD bekommt man für die 15€ echt was für den Preis. Und zu BFBC2: "neue" maps? zunächt kamen nur neue modi auf alten maps und erst spät kamen echte neue maps und wer sagt denn das sowas nicht noch kommt? es kommen halt erstmal 3 addons aka dlcs mit neuen Maps + Waffen etc.



Ich stimme Dir zu aber trotzdem ist das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis eine Katastrophe. 15€ für 4 Maps ? Zudem sollten die Leute erst mal die Hitbox fixen, bevor Sie neuen Inhalt bereitstellen.

Gruß


----------



## stawacz (7. März 2012)

also weiß denn überhaupt schon jemand ob die dlc was kosten??bei bc2 waren die maps die nachgeschoben wurden ,doch auch kostenlos,,nur eben für das wie ich finde sehr lohnende vietnam add-on musste man was zahlen,,,,und ganz ehrlich,,da wurde einem ein komplett neues setting geboten mit anderen waffen und fahrzeugen,,bei der CoD reihe würde einem das schon als neuer teil verkauft

ich hab da vollstes vertrauen,,auch das back to karkand add-on is doch super und macht BF3 erst richtig spielenswert durch die großen karten


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (7. März 2012)

wind1945 schrieb:


> Ich stimme Dir zu aber trotzdem ist das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis eine Katastrophe. 15€ für 4 Maps ? Zudem sollten die Leute erst mal die Hitbox fixen, bevor Sie neuen Inhalt bereitstellen.
> 
> Gruß


 
Ist halt Ansichtssache

Aber das Team das Maps erstellt ist ein ganz anderes, als das sich um die Hitboxen bzw. den Netzcode kümmert. Sollen die Mapper und Grafiker däumchen drehen nur weil die anderen mit dem Bugfixen nicht nachkomme? so hat jeder was zu tun, wir bekommen neue maps und hoffentlich bald den Patch.


----------



## MjrVenom (7. März 2012)

wo ist das video ??


----------



## Mantelhuhn (7. März 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> also weiß denn überhaupt schon jemand ob die dlc was kosten??bei bc2 waren die maps die nachgeschoben wurden ,doch auch kostenlos,,nur eben für das wie ich finde sehr lohnende vietnam add-on musste man was zahlen,,,,und ganz ehrlich,,da wurde einem ein komplett neues setting geboten mit anderen waffen und fahrzeugen,,bei der CoD reihe würde einem das schon als neuer teil verkauft
> 
> ich hab da vollstes vertrauen,,auch das back to karkand add-on is doch super und macht BF3 erst richtig spielenswert durch die großen karten


 
ich denke kostenlos, wenn die die seperat releasen^^ super sache


----------



## Kwengie (7. März 2012)

mal sehen, wie wirklich "groß" diese Karten sein sollen und daß diese an die Spielerzahl von 64 entsprechend angepaßt sind. Für mich sind die Vanilla-Karten zu Battlefield 3 für 64 Spieler unspielbar und die Back-to-Karkand-Karten sind doch auch eher klein, auch durch die freizügig gewählte Sperrzone für die Amis auf Oman. 

Und um vieviel Flaggen dürfen wir uns dann auf den großen Karten dann schlagen?
Wahrscheinlich wieder um maximal 5, die eng beieinander stehen!

Außerdem find ich den letzten Namen des DLCs unpassend gewählt und erinnert eher an CoD als an Battlefield. Eigentlich sind die Namen grottig schlecht, wenn ich an Armored Fury, Euro Force und Special Force denke.
keine neue Armee- langweilig!!!


----------



## Kwengie (7. März 2012)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Mimimi.... entwickelt eure Spiele selbst, dann läuft das. Alternativ kann ich das unbekannte Land hinter dem Fenster empfehlen.


 
machen wir, wenn wir das Sagen bei Dice hätten.
... einen wirklich würdigeren Battlefield 2-Nachfolger mit Classic-Conquest als Hauptmodus und daß es wie zu Battlefield 2 unterschiedliche Mapgrößen gibt. Außerdem würde ich Capture the Flag wieder als weiteren Spielmodus integrieren, welchen wir alle von Battlefield 1942 kennen und seit Battlefield Vietnam untergegangen ist.



stawacz schrieb:


> also weiß denn überhaupt schon jemand ob die dlc was kosten??bei bc2 waren die maps die nachgeschoben wurden ,doch auch kostenlos,,nur eben für das wie ich finde sehr lohnende vietnam add-on musste man was zahlen,,,,und ganz ehrlich,,da wurde einem ein komplett neues setting geboten mit anderen waffen und fahrzeugen,,bei der CoD reihe würde einem das schon als neuer teil verkauft
> 
> ich hab da vollstes vertrauen,,auch das back to karkand add-on is doch super und macht BF3 erst richtig spielenswert durch die großen karten


 

es wäre ja auch eine Frechheit von EA gewesen, für simpel aufbereitete Karten noch Geld zu verlangen. Im Gegensatz zu Dir bin ich überhaupt nicht zufrieden mit den Karten des Back-to-Karkand-DLCs und seit Bad Company 2 habe ich kein vollstes Vertrauen mehr in Dice, daß die überhaupt noch ein anständigs Battlefield der alten Schule auf den Markt bringen können.
Der CoD-Spieler muß sich ja ab Battlefield 3 hier zu Hause fühlen und schei* doch auf die alten Fans, die haben ausgedient.
Kein Dankeschön, daß wir es waren, die Battlefield zu dem machten, was es heute ist und als Dank erhalten wir einen Arschtritt.


----------



## Olsen84 (7. März 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> [...]
> seit Bad Company 2 habe ich kein vollstes Vertrauen mehr in Dice, daß die überhaupt noch ein anständigs Battlefield der alten Schule auf den Markt bringen können.
> [...]
> Kein Dankeschön, daß wir es waren, die Battlefield zu dem machten, was es heute ist und als Dank erhalten wir einen Arschtritt.


 
Das verstehe, wer will. Jemand produziert ein Spiel, welches großen Anklang findet, und erfreut damit tausende Spieler. Dass man dafür bezahlt, ist meiner Ansicht nach selbstverständlich. Es will mir nur nicht in den Kopf, warum die Macher jetzt irgendwem etwas schuldig sein sollten bzw. in der Pflicht wären, noch ein Spiel zu kreieren, welches den Ansprüchen des Einzelnen gerecht werden muss...


----------



## CUNextTuesday (7. März 2012)

hey mädels, haltet mal den ball flach..
DICE ist niemanden etwas schuldig, außer EA und seinen mitarbeitern, denen müssen sie nämlich geld bringen.
ich spiele battlefield auch schon seit BF1942, mit dem unterschied, das ich nicht der meinung bin, dass ich jetzt dadurch auch nur in irgendeiner form etwas besonderes bin, oder mir ein anrecht verdient habe irgendetwas verlangen zu können.

wenn ihr BF2 haben wollt, bitte schön, da draußen gibt´s ein spiel das euren ansprüchen gerecht wird und jetzt ratet mal wie es heißt,oh überraschung battlefield 2.

und wenn ihr BF3 scheiße findet, pech!
wenn ihr die DLC´s scheiße findet, kauft sie nicht!
es gibt da draußen millionen leute denen es spaß macht (darunter auch genügent BF veteranen) und ein paar hunderttausend die meckern. relationen und so.

und wenn ihr ein spiel nach euren vorstellungen haben wollt, lernt programmieren, sucht euch designer, programmierer und nen publisher und los geht´s.
andernfalls lebt mit dem, was ihr bekommt..die meisten die hier lauthals meckern ergreifen ja noch nicht mal die möglichkeit DICE mit anregungen zu versorgen (während der BETA gab´s dazu ganz einfache mittel und wege).
außerdem ist stagnation der tod! wenn ein entwickler 10x das selbe spiel, mit ein bisschen besserer grafik rausbringt, erfreut er vllt 100k hardcore fans, wird aber immer weniger anklang im rest der spielergemeinschaft finden. somit wird er nichts mehr verkaufen und irgendwann keine spiele mehr entwickeln, weil er dann nämlich pleite ist.

und bevor mir jetzt einer vorwirft, ich wäre der übelste BF3 fanboy, falsch, ich finde auch nicht alles perfekt, aber ich bin dennoch der meinung das es ein  gelungenes spiel ist.


----------



## Kwengie (7. März 2012)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Das verstehe, wer will. Jemand produziert ein Spiel, welches großen Anklang findet, und erfreut damit tausende Spieler. Dass man dafür bezahlt, ist meiner Ansicht nach selbstverständlich. Es will mir nur nicht in den Kopf, warum die Macher jetzt irgendwem etwas schuldig sein sollten bzw. in der Pflicht wären, noch ein Spiel zu kreieren, welches den Ansprüchen des Einzelnen gerecht werden muss...


 
das halte ich für ein Gerücht, daß das Spiel angeblich großen Anklang finden soll.
Du hast mich bezüglich Bezahlens nicht verstanden, denn schließlich wurde ich zumindest mit der Ansage gelockt, daß Battlefield 3 die größten Maps in der Battlefield-Geschichte hat.
... also noch größer als Zatar Wetlands, Highway Tampa...

Wer fordert Deiner Meinung nach ein neues Spiel, denn ich sprach nur davon, daß endlich der Spielerzahl angemessene Karten rauskommen sollen und das kann Dice seit Bad Company 2 nicht mehr.

Schließlich ist man für alles offen, aber man erwartet auch etwas, sodaß man die Serie wiedererkennt.


----------



## stawacz (7. März 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> machen wir, wenn wir das Sagen bei Dice hätten.
> ... einen wirklich würdigeren Battlefield 2-Nachfolger mit Classic-Conquest als Hauptmodus und daß es wie zu Battlefield 2 unterschiedliche Mapgrößen gibt. Außerdem würde ich Capture the Flag wieder als weiteren Spielmodus integrieren, welchen wir alle von Battlefield 1942 kennen und seit Battlefield Vietnam untergegangen ist.
> 
> 
> ...


 
ja nur es entwickelt sich doch alles weiter,,wenn ich zurück denke,,die meisten meiner kupels sind jetzt über dreißig,,davon sind vieleicht noch drei vier übrig geblieben die damals dick am zocken waren,,ich glaub wir sind langsam nich mehr deren zielgruppe

und BF3 genau wie BC2 sind extrem beliebt,,auf die paar nörgler pfeifen die bei EA^^


----------



## stawacz (7. März 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> wie lange kennst Du Battlefield???
> Großen Anklang wird dieses Spiel sicherlich bei denen finden, die Battlefield erst ab Bad Company 2 kennen und desshalb unter anderem große Karten nicht gewohnt sind.
> Zatar Wetlands sagt Dir nichts? Solche Karten fehlen mir und die gehören einfach dazu!
> 
> ...



der conquestmode is einfach nur gepackter um die action zu steigern,,,was bringt es mir wenn ich ne halbe std fahren muss um jemanden abzuknallen?


----------



## Skaty12 (7. März 2012)

Och Leute, jetzt streitet euch doch nicht darum, wer den größeren hat... also den Fanfaktor...
Battlefield ändert sich, genauso wie die ganze Welt, entweder man freundet sich damit an, oder man spielt die alten Sachen und lebt in der Vergangenheit. Ich fande die alten Teile von Battlefield gut, habe sie alle, aber das bedeutet ja nicht, dass Battlefield 3 oder Bad Company 2 schlecht ist. Ganz im Gegenteil, die Spiele haben sich hervorragend verkauft und werden auch heute noch gespielt. Wer sich mit den Neuerungen nicht anfreunden will, der lässt es. Wer merkt, dass sich die Welt (und dazu gehören auch Spiele) verändert, der spielt die neuen Games.

Zum Thema: Ich finde, dass Battlefield eine großartige Serie ist und war, und dass die DLCs nicht Pflicht sind, sondern freiwillig. Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich nicht alle zu Release holen, außer Armored Kill und evtl. End Game, da ich einfach denke, dass sie das Spiel erweitern und die DLCs auf den einzelnen passen. Wer z. B. mehr Fahrzeugmaps will -> Armored Kill, wer Inf-Only will -> Close Quarters.


----------



## CUNextTuesday (7. März 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> [...],auf die paar nörgler pfeifen die bei EA^^


 
zurecht, denn mit denen verdient niemand geld, und ja darum geht es in der spieleindustrie..
und das nicht erst seit gestern.

ein hundertprozent klassisches BF würde sich nicht verkaufen, da kann man sich stunden drüber aufregen, ändern wird sich dennoch nichts.

@Kwengie das akzeptieren von meinungen sollte dann aber schon auf gegenseitigkeit beruhen..
warum sollten wir nicht frei äußern das wir anderer meinung sind? sowas nennt sich diskussion


----------



## DerElfenritter (7. März 2012)

Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit dem Video? Gibt es schon Videomaterial oder nicht? >.<


----------



## CUNextTuesday (7. März 2012)

wollte dir gerade nen link zukommen lassen..

video wurde aber von EA gesperrt^^


----------



## Para911 (7. März 2012)

Wow, mit Close Quarters brauch ich garnicht mehr die DVD wechseln, wenn ich MW3 spielen will...


----------



## Olsen84 (7. März 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> [...]
> Wer fordert Deiner Meinung nach ein neues Spiel, denn ich sprach nur davon, daß endlich der Spielerzahl angemessene Karten rauskommen sollen und das kann Dice seit Bad Company 2 nicht mehr.
> 
> Schließlich ist man für alles offen, aber man erwartet auch etwas, sodaß man die Serie wiedererkennt.


 
Und genau das meine ich. Ich frage mich, warum so viele Leute etwas erwarten. Es gibt x tausend Leute, die seit Jahren Battlefield zocken. Haben die jetzt alle 3 Wünsche frei? Wer sagt denn, dass die Spielerzahl nicht angemessen ist? 

Ich finde das Verkleinern der Karten mittlerweile gar nicht so verkehrt - vor allem, wenn man mal kein Auto etc. zur Hand hat, weil die Deppen aus dem eigenen Team alle allein gefahren sind. Da freue ich mich tatsächlich, dass ich nur 20 Sekunden brauche, um zum nächsten Punkt zu kommen.

Und ganz ehrlich: Wer in diesem Spiel Battlefield nicht "wiedererkennt", der hat Tomaten auf den Augen 

Die Spieleschmieden durchlaufen Entwicklungen wie jeder Mensch auf diesem Planeten. Ich für meinen Teil wäre extrem genervt, wenn ich seit 20 Jahren immer dieselben Spiele spielen dürfte, weil es keine Veränderungen gäbe. Mal davon abgesehen, dass ein Battlefield 2 seinen Kultstatus ebenso los wäre, wenn Battlefield 1942 und 3 dieselben Spiele wären...

Das ist bei Spielen letztlich nicht anders als bei Bands bspw. CD 1 war klasse. CD 2 war klasse. Aber wehe, ein Künstler versucht sich auch in einer anderen Sparte. Dann ist das einfach nicht akzeptabel. Denn schließlich ist man ja Fan und hat sich ein Shirt von Mr. X gekauft. Und damit ist die Seele der Person für immer verkauft...  

Akzeptiert doch mal bitte, dass sich die Leute trotz eurer definitiv deutlich ausgeprägteren Fachkenntnis selbst Gedanken machen und gewisse Ziele verfolgen / manchmal schlichtweg Neues ausprobieren wollen. Und wer sich in Zeiten der Medienrevolution bereits vor dem Release darüber im Klaren ist, dass der nächste DLC für 10€ nicht das ist, was er sich seit Weihnachten täglich gewünscht hat, dann sollte er sich vom Kauf eben distanzieren. Über diesen wahnsinnig großen Schatten muss man manchmal ganz einfach springen können. Dann gehts bis zum nächsten DLC eben an die frische Luft - auch wenn da die böse Sonne wartet, die einem die hart erarbeitete farblose Haut zunichte machen will.


----------



## Kwengie (7. März 2012)

CUNextTuesday schrieb:


> zurecht, denn mit denen verdient niemand geld, und ja darum geht es in der spieleindustrie..
> und das nicht erst seit gestern.
> 
> ein hundertprozent klassisches BF würde sich nicht verkaufen, da kann man sich stunden drüber aufregen, ändern wird sich dennoch nichts.


 
wie sieht ein 100%iges klassisches BF für Dich aus?
Viele wollen wieder große Maps haben und die waren bei Battlefield üblich. 
Wenn Dir diese großen 64ger-Maps nicht zusagten, konntest Du bei Battlefield 2 erstmalig zwischen der 16er- und 32er-Variante wählen, die auch für diese Spielerzahl zugeschnitten worden ist.
Warum dieses System bei BF3 weggefallen ist, weiß ich nicht und die 64er-Karten sind zu überfüllt, darum geht es.
Ich habe keinen Spaß daran, von allen Seiten beschossen zu werden und daß ich meinen Job als Medic nicht nachkommen kann, weil ich dauernd in den Rücken geschossen werde.




> @Kwengie das akzeptieren von meinungen sollte dann aber schon auf gegenseitigkeit beruhen..
> warum sollten wir nicht frei äußern das wir anderer meinung sind? sowas nennt sich diskussion


 

... dann zeig mir bitte mal die Stelle auf, in der ich Eure Meinung nicht akzeptiere.
Hoffentlich spielst Du die Stelle nicht an, in der ich Stawacz entgegnete, daß ich im Gegensatz zu ihm mit Battlefield 3 nicht zufrieden bin.
Ich habe sehr wohl seine Meinung akzeptiert und diese auch nicht in Frage gestellt!

@Olsen84:
Deine Gedankengänge kann ich zum Teil nicht nachvollziehen und Battlefield 1942 ist das Kultspiel aller bisherigen Battlefields. Bis Battlefield 2 erkenne ich mich in jedem bisher gespielten Battlefield wieder, weil es

a) große Karten
b) Conquest mit weit auseinanderliegenden Fahnen

gibt. 
Mit Battlefield 1942 wurde der Shooter-Markt sozusagen revolutioniert, doch heute kehrt man zu einem Einheitsbrei wieder zurück und abei meine ich die zwangshafte Vorstellung von EA, daß Battlefield unbedingt CoD immer noch vom Thron stürzen muß und um dieses Ziel zu erreichen, werden CoD-typische Eigenschaften übernommen.
Wenn ich schon lesen muß, enge Stadtkarten, wird es mir schon schlecht.

Ich hätte eher Lust auf ne Runde in "Road to Jalalabad" und so weiter, aber bitte nicht auf solche CoD-Karten.

Was ist mit denen, die eher die Gemütlichkeit in Battlefield vorziehen, haben die dann nichts mehr in diesem Spiel verloren, weil Battlefield auf die jüngere Generation zugeschnitten ist?
Was bringt es, wenn ich immer zwischen zwei Flaggen hin- und her pendle, weil diese nun im Sekundentakt den Besitzer wechseln???
Wieso streubt Ihr Euch gegen das Mapsystem von Battlefield 2, da für jeden etwas dabei war???
Große Karten entsprechen ein langsameres Gameplay und kleine Karten ein schnelleres?
... wobei ich nur für den Conquest spreche, da mir die anderen Modi nicht zusagen.


----------



## Olsen84 (7. März 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> wie sieht ein 100%iges klassisches BF für Dich aus?
> Viele wollen wieder große Maps haben und die waren bei Battlefield üblich.
> Wenn Dir diese großen 64ger-Maps nicht zusagten, konntest Du bei Battlefield 2 erstmalig zwischen der 16er- und 32er-Variante wählen, die auch für diese Spielerzahl zugeschnitten worden ist.
> Warum dieses System bei BF3 weggefallen ist, weiß ich nicht und die 64er-Karten sind zu überfüllt, darum geht es.
> Ich habe keinen Spaß daran, von allen Seiten beschossen zu werden und daß ich meinen Job als Medic nicht nachkommen kann, weil ich dauernd in den Rücken geschossen werde.


 
Mir sind die 64er Karten ebenfalls zu voll. Deswegen gehe ich auf keine Server mit 64 Spielern. Problem gelöst. 

Sagt doch auch keiner, dass man sich nicht auf größere Karten hätte freuen dürfen. Aber darüber "empört" zu sein, kein "wahres" Battlefield zu bekommen, ist eben ein wenig übertrieben. Wenn dir ein Battlefield 2 bspw alles gegeben hat, was du wolltest, dann spiel das doch weiterhin. Davon hält dich doch niemand ab. Bringt doch niemandem etwas, sich hier hinzustellen, um sich über ein Spiel aufzuregen, welches einem nicht zusagt. 

Und wenn Dice den Inhalt eines DLC`s wählt, dann hat das auch seinen Hintergrund. Schade, wenn das dann beim Einzelnen nicht ankommt. Aber man kann eben nicht jeden erreichen. Machen sie ne Schnee-Map, freut sich Person x und Person y ist total enttäuscht... Vielleicht wollte man mit dem neuen Teil ja gerade die COD-Gemeinde endlich auf das Produkt aufmerksam machen, um mehr Kunden zu gewinnen. Wer kanns den Leuten denn verübeln? Sei doch froh darüber, dass sie dir mit den früheren Teilen bereits eine riesen Freude gemacht haben...

Hat sich von Dice auch schon jemand sehr treffend zum Thema gemeldet. Er meinte, dass die Leute immer dasselbe Produkt wollen - nur anders (müsste inhaltlich passen). Damit hat er meiner Meinung nach den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.


----------



## spike00 (7. März 2012)

Je kleiner die Maps desto mehr RPG-Noobs sind am Start.....Hooah lol


----------



## SpecialUnitCH (8. März 2012)

DLC 1, Close Quarters:
Finde ich unter einer Bedingung ein absoluter hammer:
Keine RPG's/Smaw's/M320 sowie weg mit der USAS!!! Dass es keine neuen Fahrzeuge gibt ist nicht weiter schlimm, da wir hier (vorerst) gut ausgedient sind.

DLC 2, Armored Kill:
Absoluter hammer, leider etwas spät. Freue mich schon auf die grosse Karte, hoffentlich auch mit verbesserter Zerstörung und evtl wie bei Caspian Border so ''Special Effects''

DLC 3, End Game:
10 neue karten, 7tes Gadget für Klasse, 8 neue Fahrzeuge, 30 neue Waffen, neuer Spielmodi (was auch immer), und evtl eine 5te Klasse 

Das wäre END GAME


----------



## Kwengie (8. März 2012)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Mir sind die 64er Karten ebenfalls zu voll. Deswegen gehe ich auf keine Server mit 64 Spielern. Problem gelöst.
> 
> Sagt doch auch keiner, dass man sich nicht auf größere Karten hätte freuen dürfen. Aber darüber "empört" zu sein, kein "wahres" Battlefield zu bekommen, ist eben ein wenig übertrieben. Wenn dir ein Battlefield 2 bspw alles gegeben hat, was du wolltest, dann spiel das doch weiterhin. Davon hält dich doch niemand ab. Bringt doch niemandem etwas, sich hier hinzustellen, um sich über ein Spiel aufzuregen, welches einem nicht zusagt.
> 
> ...




mein Problem ist es eher, daß es mich automatisch auf 64er Karten zieht statt auf 32er, das gebe ich offen zu.
Die Ankündigung, daß es wieder mal große Karten geben soll, halte ich, bis ich vom Gegenteil überzeugt bin, für BlaBlaBla, um den enttäuschten Battlefield-Spieler abermals mit dieser Ankündigung das Geld aus der Tasche zu locken. Im übrigen, für mich war die Ankündigung, daß Battlefield 3 die größten Maps der BF-Geschichte haben soll, ein 100%iger Kaufgrund gewesen, denn ich mag nicht so die Hektik auf den Maps, die wir in Bad Company 2 kennen lernen durften. Denn mit Battlefield 1942 bin ich ebenfalls zehn Jahre älter geworden.

Mit dem für mich tollen Mapsystem von Battlefield 2 hätte man das doch super realisieren können und daß wirklich für jeden etwas dabei ist. So werden die, die sich halt große Karten wünschen und wofür Battlefield eigentlich steht, ausgeklammert und das finde ich schade.


spike00,
Deine Aussage stimmt zu 110%!!!
Auf Basar wimmelt es nur von M320-Heinis und auf Operation Firestorm findest Du dagegen fast keinen.


----------



## connor0815 (8. März 2012)

CUNextTuesday schrieb:


> außerdem ist stagnation der tod! wenn ein entwickler 10x das selbe spiel, mit ein bisschen besserer grafik rausbringt, erfreut er vllt 100k hardcore fans, wird aber immer weniger anklang im rest der spielergemeinschaft finden. somit wird er nichts mehr verkaufen und irgendwann keine spiele mehr entwickeln, weil er dann nämlich pleite ist.


 
Hmm, funktioniert doch bei CoD wunderbar????

Was die meisten "Dice-Verteidiger" hier einfach nicht verstehen wollen: Man hat eine "Fortsetzung" von BF 2 angekündigt "a true Sequel"; was bedeutet, das alte spielmechaniken überabeitet/verbessert werden und neue Dinge hinzugefügt werden.....das war GELOGEN!!

Und für die schnelle Aktion wurde "Bad Company" in's Leben gerufen, oder auch MoH.......

Ihr würdet euch doch auch etwas wundern, wenn Ihr zu Terminator 5  ins Kino geht und euch Indiana Jones von der Leinwand anlächelt?

Und warum haben wir Battlefield Veteranen nicht das Recht uns eine würdige Fortsetzung zu wünschen?Alle neuen BF Spieler haben doch auch zuhauf kleine Stadmaps bekommen??

Letztendlich könnte man es vielen Recht machen mit den skalierbaren Maps aus BF2; da aaber auf allen Plattformen die Spielerfahrung gleich sein soll, haben wir PCler wieder das nachsehen, da die Steinzeitkonsolen keine echten 64er Maps a la Zeta & Co. packen würden.....


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (8. März 2012)

Wer de PR-Männern glaubt ist selber schuld. Ich hab mich vorher umgehen Informiert, hab die Beta gespielt, hab Trailer und Gameplay Videos gesehen, hab die News auf battlefield-3.org verfolgt und hab im Endeffekt das bekommen was ich erwartet habe. Soweit ich weiß hat einer sogar mal gemeint, das BF3 kein BF2.5 wird, sondern eine logische Vortsetzung von BF2 + BFBC2. Was je ja geworden ist.

Außerdem haben über 25% Über eine Umfrage im Battlelog Operation Metro zu ihrer lieblings Map gewählt. Da ist es nur logisch für DICE klegernine Maps zu produzieren. Große Maps sind halt (leider) nicht mehr in. 

Ich persöhnlich hätte gern mehr Maps von der Größe einer Caspian Border.


----------



## Watwiewer (8. März 2012)

Fällt es eigentlich keinem auf dass nur bei zwei der Ankündigungen bekannt ist , was für ein Typ Map mitgeliefert wird?
Eine ist klein und die andere gross , also für beide Fraktionen der Spieler etwas dabei.
Und was darf ich Lesen ? 
Richtig , Kritik wo sie nun gar nicht angebracht wäre , und wieder schon im vorneherein , ohne irgendwelche sicheren Anhaltspunkte mal abgesehen von dem kurzen Video von der GDC.
Ich versuche jeden typ von Map in allen nur erdenklichen Modi und frequentierung der Server mitzumachen , für mich ist es eher die Abwechslung und das Lernen wollen.
Jeder der an Bf3 Interesse hatte konnte sich wie schon von NilsonNeo4  erwähnt wurde , zur Beta ausgiebig genug ein Bild machen.
Seit Bf2 spiel ich nun schon die Reihe Bf3 ist von kleineren mängeln abgesehen für mich ein würdiger Nachfolger.


----------



## pfc2k8 (8. März 2012)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Wer de PR-Männern glaubt ist selber schuld. Ich hab mich vorher umgehen Informiert, hab die Beta gespielt, hab Trailer und Gameplay Videos gesehen, hab die News auf battlefield-3.org verfolgt und hab im Endeffekt das bekommen was ich erwartet habe. Soweit ich weiß hat einer sogar mal gemeint, das BF3 kein BF2.5 wird, sondern eine logische Vortsetzung von BF2 + BFBC2. Was je ja geworden ist.
> 
> Außerdem haben über 25% Über eine Umfrage im Battlelog Operation Metro zu ihrer lieblings Map gewählt. Da ist es nur logisch für DICE klegernine Maps zu produzieren. Große Maps sind halt (leider) nicht mehr in.
> 
> Ich persöhnlich hätte gern mehr Maps von der Größe einer Caspian Border.


Vollkommen richtig NilsonNeo4!

Irgendwie verstehe ich manche Leute nicht. Erst regen sich sehr viele darüber auf, dass DICE und EA keine gute Informationspolitik haben und nix neues zu DLC's gesagt wird, andererseits wird sich jetzt darüber aufgeregt, dass ein gewisser DLC nicht ihren Ansprüchen genügt.
Leute, es ist ein DLC, keiner zwingt euch das zu kaufen! Und so wie es klingt ist für jeden etwas dabei.

Bei "Close Quarters" sind es eben nur kleinere Maps, ohne Fahrzeuge. Das ist doch auch mal eine schöne Abwechslung, solange da nicht jeder mit nem RPG oder der USAS rumrennt. Bei dem DLC werde ich auch erstmal schauen, ob ich mir den kaufe, weil ich auch lieber größere Maps mag.
"Armored Kill" ist dann speziell was für Leute die auf große Maps stehen. Und ich hoffe das DICE hier auch wirklich große Maps nachliefert. Ich mein Operation Firestorm ist zwar groß, allerdings liegen die Flaggenpunkte so nah aneinander und viel Fläche bleibt einfach ungenutzt. Das wird ein DLC sein, den ich mir (sofern der Preis stimmt) sicherlich kaufen werden.
Was bei "End Game" auf uns zu kommt weiß noch keiner, nur hoffe ich, dass es Veteranen, sowie Neueinsteiger glücklich stellt und nochmal viel Content liefert, damit das Spiel nicht auf dauer langweilig wird.

Ich bin kein BF-Spieler der ersten Stunde. Angefangen hatte ich mit BF2, was ich eigentlich kaum gespielt habe. Damals war ich noch nicht so ein Shooter Fan. Erst mit Bad Company 2 hat mich die Battlefield Serie gepackt. Wobei ich da zum Großteil Rush gespielt habe, obwohl der klassische Modus ja eher Conquest ist. Mit Vietnam kam dazu noch ein super AddOn nachgeliefert, mit dem ich auch viele Stunden verbracht habe. Insgesamt habe ich in BC2 ~330h verbracht und auch keine davon bereut. Und ich spiele es jetzt noch gerne.
Bei Battlefield 3 habe ich so meine Lieblingsmaps, vor allem die größeren, wie Gulf of Oman (Lieblingsmap überhaupt), Operation Firestorm, Caspian Border, aber auch Operation Métro. Grad Operation Métro im Rush-Modus macht so viel Spaß. Aber zur Abwechslung spiele ich dann auch gern mal solche Maps wie Seine Crossing oder Grand Bazar, vor allem weil die kleiner sind und man eher mal auf einen Gegner trifft. Mittlerweile habe ich schon 176h in BF3 verbracht und auch davon keine Sekunde bereut. Außerdem spiele ich regelmäßig Squad-Rush Matches mit meinem Clan in der ESL, was auch richtig viel Spaß macht.
In meinem Clan gibt es viele Leute, die schon mit BF 1942 und BF2 groß geworden sind, ebenfalls ausgiebeig BC2 gezockt haben und jetzt von BF3 auch begeistert sind. Battlefield hat sich halt weiterentwickelt, für mich in eine Richtung, die Veteranen, aber auch Quereinsteiger glücklich stellt. Jedoch bestätigen Ausnahmen die Regel. Es wird immer Leute geben, denen die Entwicklung nicht gefällt aber man kann einfach nicht alle Leute glücklich stellen. Findet euch damit ab, BF3 ist nicht der einzige Shooter, ihr habt die freie Auswahl. Auch BF2 wird ja noch von vielen gespielt.


----------



## shippy74 (8. März 2012)

Naja ich hätte mir auch einen richtigen BF2 Nachfoger gewünscht, einfach BF2 mit neuer Grafik und Engine. Ich bin mir sicher das hätte auch genug Fans gehabt. Das jetztige BF3 hätte ich bestenfalls Bad Company 3 genannt. Auch wenn es immer weiter gehen muß in der Entwicklung gibt es doch sachen die sich bewährt haben, warum haben wohl so viele Leute über einen so langen Zeitraum BF2 gespielt? Sicher nicht weil es keine anderen Spiele gab.
Für mich hat dieses Gemetzel auf den MAPS auf jeden Fall nichts mehr mit Battlefield zu tun und dieses übertriebene Snipern und Noob tub geballer war schon der grund mit COD  aufzuhören. Wem das gefällt kann gerne Spielen,aber ich persönlich bin der meinung das BF3 den Namen nicht verdient hat. Für mich ist das ein Mischmasch aus Bad Company und COD, da rettet auch kein Fahrzeug mehr etwas. Da setz ich schon eher auf battlefield.play4free, ist zwar immer noch die alte Grafik aber vom Gameplay deutlich besser......

Zu den Addons, wer nochmals 45 Euro dem Hersteller in den Rachen werfen will soll das ruhig machen, dank Karkand und dem Hauptspiel hat man ja auch noch nicht genug bezahlt. Wenn man dann noch im Clan spielt kommen noch die Server kosten dazu, lasst euch nur die kohle aus der Tasche ziehen. Bin gespannt wann der erste kostenpflichtige Patch kommt, kann auch nimmer lange dauern. Ihr seid alle selber Schuld das man für immer mehr Geld immer weniger bekommt ( wo sind wir jetzt beim Singelplayer? 4 Stunden Spielzeit? Ich kenn noch Spiele mit 20 Stunden ), wird ja alles gekauft egal ob die Qualität stimmt oder das Spiel immer noch nicht Fehlerfrei läuft. Ich würds als Hersteller auch so machen.

Gruß Shippy


----------



## Kwengie (8. März 2012)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Och Leute, jetzt streitet euch doch nicht darum, wer den größeren hat... also den Fanfaktor...
> Battlefield ändert sich, genauso wie die ganze Welt, entweder man freundet sich damit an, oder man spielt die alten Sachen und lebt in der Vergangenheit. Ich fande die alten Teile von Battlefield gut, habe sie alle, aber das bedeutet ja nicht, dass Battlefield 3 oder Bad Company 2 schlecht ist. Ganz im Gegenteil, die Spiele haben sich hervorragend verkauft und werden auch heute noch gespielt. Wer sich mit den Neuerungen nicht anfreunden will, der lässt es. Wer merkt, dass sich die Welt (und dazu gehören auch Spiele) verändert, der spielt die neuen Games.
> 
> Zum Thema: Ich finde, dass Battlefield eine großartige Serie ist und war, und dass die DLCs nicht Pflicht sind, sondern freiwillig. Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich nicht alle zu Release holen, außer Armored Kill und evtl. End Game, da ich einfach denke, dass sie das Spiel erweitern und die DLCs auf den einzelnen passen. Wer z. B. mehr Fahrzeugmaps will -> Armored Kill, wer Inf-Only will -> Close Quarters.


 
Du vergißt nur den Schönheitfehler,
daß Battlefield 3 das Image eines Cheatergames anhängig ist und daß seit Bad Company 2 Baseraping/ -camping anscheinend schon zum guten Ton gehört, worüber sich aber die Spieler aufregen, trotz der geschützen Base in Battlefield 3
Dice weiß genau, was die Com. will, aber realisiert dies nicht. Das hat nicht damit zu tun, ob Battlefield 3 nun moderner ist oder nicht.

Sollen die, die diese Hektik und Action nicht haben wollen, wa aber seit Bad Company 2 herrscht, außen vor bleiben?
Warum wurden in Battlefield 2 die 16er, 32er und 64er Karten eingeführt, so daß dieses System schon wieder zum alten Eisen gehört?
Und die 64er Karten in Battlefield 3 wären nur was für die, die das alte Spielgefühl -also kein schnelles und actiongeladenes Spiel- zurück haben wollen.

In Classic-EoD wurde vor ein paar Tagen im Chat geschrieben, daß dieses Spiel (Battlefield 1942)  nicht so hektisch wäre.


----------



## Gerry (13. März 2012)

Ich freue mich auf neues Futter, auch auf die Infanterie-lastigen Maps.


----------

